# Incredible Joinery technique



## CallMeVilla (Dec 20, 2015)

You really have to see this to appreciate it ....

http://woodworkingcrazy.net/index.p...ever-seen-two-boards-being-joined-together-2/

WOW


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 21, 2015)

:agree: Wow is right?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 21, 2015)

I would like to read the engineers report if you used that here.


----------



## havasu (Dec 21, 2015)

Those are people who still care about real workmanship. Amazing work of art.


----------



## Sparky617 (Dec 21, 2015)

Impressive craftsmanship.  I didn't see in the captioning how much of a load it could withstand, but all that without any adhesives.


----------



## elbo (Dec 21, 2015)

I don't know where that was done, it certainly wasn't china, given the crap they send here


----------



## nealtw (Dec 21, 2015)

That was Japan, but don't put down *all* stuff from China as junk. Have a look at antique furniture from there.


----------



## elbo (Dec 22, 2015)

yeah, your right neal, but the clue word is "antique", then was then , but now its all crap


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 22, 2015)

I agree, the craftsmanship is excellent. The precision is impressive. But I wonder what holds it together laterally. How does it keep from popping out to the sides?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 23, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> I agree, the craftsmanship is excellent. The precision is impressive. But I wonder what holds it together laterally. How does it keep from popping out to the sides?



Just behind the finger joints there is a tungue slid into a groove.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 23, 2015)

Okay. Had to look at it again.


----------



## bj007nz (Jan 14, 2016)

That is amazing!


----------

